#ubuntu-quality 2013-11-11
<DanChapman> good morning all o/
<pitti> hey DanChapman, how are you?
<DanChapman> wow that was extreme 'juju bootstrap' filled 16GB of RAM and then killed my box :-S
<DanChapman> pitti i'm good thanks and yourself :-)
<pitti> DanChapman: very well, thanks!
<slickymaster> good morning all
<DanChapman> morning slickymaster o/
<slickymaster> hi, DanChapman. Good morning and congratulations on your Ubuntu membership
<DanChapman> slickymaster, thanks :-)
<slickymaster> DanChapman: np, it was trully deserved
<davmor2> Morning all
<slickymaster> davmor2: good morning
<DanChapman> jibel, hey it looks like the custom install tests are catching bug 1066152 nicely :-). I pushed a fix for the tests failing on the Encoding error but I don't get the ones like ubiquity_ap-ubuntu_devel_daily-test_english_lvm that are failing when ap checks the app snapshot. Do you have any idea why?
<ubot5> bug 1066152 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "advanced partitioning page is labeled "Installation type"" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066152
<elopio> good morning!
<pitti> hey elopio, good morning! how are you?
<elopio> I'm great pitti. How about you?
<pitti> elopio: quite fine, thanks!
<hggdh> plars: good morning, sir. Re the change to the tests adding saucy & trusty to the sudoers: I am surprised it worked before, and the only way I can see it working is the test was being run as root
<hggdh> plars: which would not have been a good idea ;-)
<plars> hi hggdh, good to see you :)
<hggdh> plars: the hell of it is... I miss the whole shebang :-)
<plars> hggdh: :)
<plars> hggdh: psivaa and I are in a meeting right now, but I think he has it sorted. Systems are in the middle of a big physical move right now, so a lot of changes are coming after that's complete too
<hggdh> plars: yes, I could see this change happening by the hostname changes
<hggdh> and sorry for distracting you from the meeting
<psivaa> hggdh: hey, nice hearing from you :)
<psivaa> and thanks for the review on that MP
<hggdh> psivaa: hi, good to see you around & kicking :-)
<psivaa> heh :)
<psivaa> hggdh: i dont think the tests are being run as root, but somewhere NOPASSWD gets set for sudo for saucy in the setup, i still failed to see where
<hggdh> psivaa: on a standard install this should never happen... somebody is setting it somewhere
<psivaa> hggdh: yep, that i was able to validate that it does not happen soon after the install step
<hggdh> psivaa: I will have a go at the test setup code, and see if I can stop anything
<hggdh> s/stop/spot/ # sigh
<senan> DanChapman, Good Evening
<senan> DanChapman, I've done some changes to code
<senan> DanChapman, Can you please review that
<DanChapman> senan, hey there :-) i will go take a look now.
<senan> DanChapman, thank you very much :)
<DanChapman> senan it looks like you have deleted all the other tests from your branch??
<senan> DanChapman, No
<elfy> evening peeps
<DanChapman> evening elfy :-)
<senan> DanChapan, I can see all the tests http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~senan/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/DiskUsageAnalyser/view/head:/test_diskUsageAnalyzer.py
<senan> DanChapman, All the other test means
<DanChapman> senan wheres the ubuntu_autopilot_tests directory with all the other application tests gone? and the debian directory is missing aswell if you look at the diff for you branch it says Diff: 2429 lines (+118/-2130) 28 files modified. So you have lost the directories at some point :-)
<senan> DanChapman, I've reinstalled OS and copied the test to that directory
<DanChapman> senan, you need to get a new branch and add your test to that then push it back up with all the other tests
<senan> DanChapman, what the correct way of doing that
<senan> DanChapman, this is my directory structure ~/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/ubuntu_autopilot_tests
<senan> all the tests are there inside that
<DanChapman> senan what does bzr status say?
<senan> DanChapman, unknown: ubuntu_autopilot_tests/DiskUsageAnalyser/
<DanChapman> senan run bzr add just so we know everything is added to the branch.
<DanChapman> senan, so in your ubuntu_autopilot_tests/ directory you have gedit, shotwell, eog etc??
<senan> yes
<senan> DanChapman, I copied the DiskUsageAnalyser directory to ubuntu_autopilot_tests
<DanChapman> try committing and pushing again if their not there after that then it's probably quicker to get a new branch and start a fresh adding your test again etc
<senan> DanChapman,bzr: ERROR: No changes to commit. Please 'bzr add' the files you want to commit, or use --unchanged to force an empty commit.
<DanChapman> do bzr commit --unchanged
<senan> DanChapman, now I should run lp:~senan/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/DiskUsageAnalyser this right
<DanChapman> yes bzr push lp:~senan/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/DiskUsageAnalyser
<elfy> I hated bzr for ages ... DanChapman will remember :)
<DanChapman> elfy it's not so bad now though is it??
<senan> DanChapman, bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged.  See "bzr help diverged-branches" for more information.
<elfy> DanChapman: I've not used it for ages :D
<elfy> nothing to merge/write needing it for me
<DanChapman> senan I thought that might happen. :-) WHat i would do now is copy your test to another directory just so you have a safe copy, then we will revert to the last known good revision let me find which one
 * DanChapman scuttles off to launchpad
<DanChapman> senan once you have copied your test run bzr revert -r 60
<senan> DanChapman, Done
<DanChapman> now put the replace the test in the branch with your copy
<DanChapman> then do
<DanChapman> bzr add
<DanChapman> bzr commit
<senan> DanChapman, but it didnt changed anything
<DanChapman> it hasn't reverted the your test to the one i originally reviewed?
<senan> No
<senan> I've the latest version in my local machine
<DanChapman> I just reverted fine from your current branch.
<senan> DanChapman, when I ran that from DiskUsageAnalyzer dir it worked
<DanChapman> ahhh i think i know whats wrong, you have a your DiskUsageAnalyzer dir as a seperate branch. Instead of trying to unpickle everything just pull a clean branch and add your test to it
 * DanChapman finds that much quicker
<DanChapman> senan make sure you pull your branch though
<DanChapman> bzr branch lp:~senan/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/DiskUsageAnalyser
<DanChapman> then bzr revert -r 60
<senan> DanChapman, the entire directory structure changed
<DanChapman> senan yep thats correct so you should now have DiskUsageAnalyser/ubuntu_autopilot_tests/*all the test directories*
<DanChapman> and DiskUsageAnalyser/debian/*
<senan> Yes
<senan> it looks weired
<DanChapman> perfect so now just replace the current test with your latest and push it back up and it should be sorted
<senan> DanChapman, Done
<DanChapman> senan yep all sorted. :-)
<senan> DanChapman, can I change the dir  now >
<DanChapman> senan change which dir?
<senan> DanChapman, copy the DiskUsageAnalyzer to some other directory
<DanChapman> senan is this your latest test version http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~senan/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/DiskUsageAnalyser/view/head:/ubuntu_autopilot_tests/DiskUsageAnalyser/test_diskUsageAnalyser.py
<SergioMeneses> DanChapman, senan greetings!
<DanChapman> good day SergioMeneses :-)
<SergioMeneses> do you know when ubuntu-t prealphas comes out?
<senan> DanChapman, Yes it is
<DanChapman> senan thats the branch fixed then :-)
<elfy> SergioMeneses: I'm using the xubuntu daily all the time now - fingers crossed ...
<senan> SergioMeneses, Good Day :)
<senan> DanChapman, this is my current directory structure http://paste.ubuntu.com/6401007/
<SergioMeneses> elfy, nice! I will work more with Lubuntu for this cycle
<elfy> SergioMeneses: or rather I installed this with one the other day and have been using it since
<elfy> but the dailies are there and so are Lubuntu's :)
<SergioMeneses> elfy, perfect! thanks a lot
<DanChapman> senan maybe its not so fixed lol but your branch on launchpad is correct so just delete all of your local branch and just branch your branch on lp as that is correct
<DanChapman> elfy it seems there are only 3 xubuntu ubiquity tests running at current but they are running nicely, one is failing but it should be until a bug is fixed.
<senan> DanChapman, OK
<elfy> DanChapman: I can't make head nor tail of the jenkins results tbh
<DanChapman> elfy all you need to care about is 'has it got a blue dot' :-D if its blue its passing, yellow means something is up and red means 'poggered' :-D
<elfy> yep - I can get that bit - but there's nothign that says xubuntu to me :)
<elfy> not what's up with yellow ones
<elfy> though perhaps I'm not even looking in the right place
<DanChapman> elfy here's quick list of the current links http://paste.ubuntu.com/6401107/
<senan> DanChapman, please review and update me what all things I need to change now.. I'm going to sleep..almost midnight here :)
<DanChapman> elfy, the custom install test is failing because of bug 1066152
<ubot5> bug 1066152 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "advanced partitioning page is labeled "Installation type"" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066152
<elfy> thanks davmor2
<elfy> oops
<elfy> dan's gone then :p
<davmor2> elfy: :)
<elfy> but thanks anyway - you must have done something :)
<melodie> hi
<melodie> does someone know if in Precise the kernels of the series 3.8.x are with or without PAE?
<melodie> and if there is a dedicated chan for Ubuntu kernel team?
<knome> #ubuntu-kernel
<knome> i believe
<melodie> thanks knome, I try
#ubuntu-quality 2013-11-12
<jibel> Good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> morning all :-)
<jibel> Mornig DanChapman
<jibel> +n :)
<jibel> DanChapman, I haven't identified why custom_install fails yet, perhaps AP is not waiting long enough at the end of the test.
<jibel> DanChapman, for the moment the lab is down, I'll have a look when it comes back up.
<DanChapman> Morning jibel, ahh you maybe right as the test currently finishes once the 'finished dialog' appears. I'll uncomment the code that clicks restart and see if that makes a difference.
<DanChapman> ok cool :-)
<DanChapman> jibel I didn't know edubuntu had extra install pages, hence it's failing. So i will get that sorted :-)
<jibel> DanChapman, I didn't know either, I haven't installed it for a while.
<DanChapman> jibel, yeah it gives options for desktop choice unity/gnome fallback or to use as LTSP so I suppose all those options will need exploring
<jibel> DanChapman, I'd like to create a project ubiquity-autopilot and push the runner and your tests there. I think it's more flexible than merging everything into ubiquity, less work for the already busy installer team and easier to collaborate than personal branches. What do you think?
<DanChapman> jibel sounds perfect, i was going to bring that up at the vUDS session. So go for it :-)
<jibel> DanChapman, good, I'll do that.
<jibel> hm, unless we merge that into the more general ubuntu-autopilot-tests. I'll ask balloons opinion.
<DanChapman> jibel, I think that might make a bit more sense and keeps it all in one place, what about it's own series in ubuntu-autopilot-tests? Would the production tests still end up in lp:ubiquity or no longer live there?
<xnox> jibel: i'd very much against it. Instead DanChapman should be added to the team and push branches to lp:ubiquity.
<xnox> jibel: if the tests are seprate they will be forever out of sync from ubiquity development / changes.
<xnox> jibel: and shouldn't the autopilot tests be packaged? since one would want to run tests from matching version numbers of autopilot tests against matching ubiquity package.
<jibel> xnox, agreed, it makes perfect sense to add the tests to ubiquity but I think the runner shouldn't. It is a general purpose runner and we could use it for ubuntu-applications autopilot tests too with a few changes.
<jibel> if we package the tests then we should package the runner too
<xnox> jibel: would the runner be something I can run? e.g. similar to lp:auto-package-testing, cause I do want to validate changes against the autopackage tests.
<xnox> (locally before merging/uploading)
<jibel> xnox, yes, you can easily run locally, the command is something like: ./run-ubiquity-test --sdl -t ubiquity_autopilot_tests.tests.test_english_default ~/iso/edubuntu/trusty-dvd-amd64.iso
<jibel> change the iso to test another flavor
 * DanChapman goes to see what the --sdl does
<jibel> DanChapman, it displays an sdl window instead of using vnc, so you can actually see the desktop
<DanChapman> xnox it would be handy to be able to push to lp:ubiquity, currently ive been using junk branches before pushing to my ubiquity branch so the jenkins tests don't break etc before i've tested them locally.
 * DanChapman promises not to touch anything else in lp:ubiquity ;-)
<xnox> DanChapman: do you know how filter email?
<xnox> DanChapman: adding to installer team results in hundreds of bug emails with all installer packages bugs.
<DanChapman> jibel awesome! thats a bit easier than commenting out the VNC in run-ubiquity-test :-)
<DanChapman> xnox yeah I can sort that out easily enough :-)
<xnox> DanChapman: ok.
<xnox> DanChapman: can you please add your email address to your launchpad account? And set bzr launchpad-id locally? you can hide your email from public, but at the moment it's not linked to your profile and is in plain sight.
<xnox> https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/ubiquity/autopilot/+merge/192208
<DanChapman> xnox I already have my email on there https://launchpad.net/~dpniel and have the same email set for bzr launchpad-login
<xnox> DanChapman: hm, strange. not sure why launchpad doesn't "linkify" your commits then =(
<xnox> jibel: DanChapman: where is the runner? =)
<jibel> xnox, in my junk :)
 * xnox wants to run this.
<DanChapman> lp:~jibel/+junk/ubiquity-autopilot-runner
<xnox> jibel: excellent!
<jibel> xnox, hence the urgent need to put it somewhere more persistent
<xnox> DanChapman: jibel: am I correct that this is not using python3-autopilot? Is it 1.4 autopilot api compatible?
<DanChapman> xnox it's not python 3 yet but it is 1.4 compatible :-)
<xnox> DanChapman: i think i will port it to python3, as ubiquity as a whole is python3.
<xnox> jibel: bzr joined the history of your junk runner.
<xnox> (that is preserving rich history / all commits)
<xnox> DanChapman: jibel: i've added both of you to the installer team, such that you have commit access to lp:ubiquity for autopilot tests.
<xnox> DanChapman: jibel: please still use merge proposal if you can, to review each others work.
<xnox> DanChapman: jibel: also please do execute "./debian/rules clean" which will validate syntax throughout the project (pyflakes3, pep8, pycompile3, shell no-exec) to keep the project in buildable state at all times.
<DanChapman> xnox, sure thing :-)
<xnox> DanChapman: it's broken at the moment =) the ./debian/rules clean bit. I'll fix it up in a moment.
<jibel> xnox, thanks!
<xnox> jibel: is there any example / recommendation how you'd want it to be packaged?
<xnox> (to match other -autopiloty packages?!)
<DanChapman> xnox, ok cool thanks :-)
<jibel> xnox, not really, you can use unity-autopilot as reference
<jibel> xnox, tests should be discoverable by autopilot without being in the source tree apart from that I don't know if there is any other constraint
<xnox> ack.
<DanChapman> pitti, I'm getting constant output like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6405031/ when running any Gtk tests with ap 1.4. The tests still run fine, it does seem a little sluggish selecting objects, do you want a bug filed or do you already know about it??
<pitti> DanChapman: ah, these are from properties which we cannot introspect
<pitti> DanChapman: so they are mainly useful to track down their actual data type, but they would indeed be more useful if they woudl show the property name
<pitti> DanChapman: please feel free to create a bug about it; but that shouldn't be the cause for being sluggish
<DanChapman> pitti, ack , thanks
<balloons> howdy jibel DanChapman
<jibel> Hey balloons, how are you?
<balloons> pretty good, I take it you also enjoyed the extra day of rest
<jibel> I did, even if it was a wet day :)
<balloons> well I washed the auto, so mine was wet too, hah!
<knome> balloons, ai caramba...
<balloons> knome, afternoon too you
<balloons> *to
<knome> balloons, good evening!
<knome> balloons, and good news; we're moving to a bigger flat in a month, and i'll get my own work/music room! \o/
<balloons> oO! nice nice nice
<balloons> I didn' t know you created music
<knome> lol
<knome> no, i listen to it!
<knome> but music as in... room for listening music
<knome> and sometimes, i know it sounds horrible and unbelievable... i work!
 * knome gasps
<balloons> knome, indeed.. I have a nice set of bookshelf speakers, but no longer have a nice amp to power them.  Or a room to use them in
<knome> balloons, duh. :) well i don't have such systems, but still... it's a room to listen music in :)
<knome> i do have 6.1 speakers that i can plug to my pc
<knome> though i suppose i won't do that, because the pc keeps noise
<knome> but still...
<balloons> yea.. it's just interesting how much I use the pc to listen to music, whereas a decade ago that was not the case
<knome> yup; i'm actively trying to get rid of that habit
<knome> what matters more is that it's silent enough to not have to put the music on too loud
<knome> than how hi-tech my equipment is..
 * balloons turns on music
<balloons> you can hear it without blasting it.. lovely
<knome> i'll need a new chair, and a comfy chair
<knome> balloons, http://www.masku.com/app/masku/public/thumb/188/content/520x500/Focus-2-leather-1416x800px-72dpi.jpg
<knome> have been dreaming of a chair kind of like that
<balloons> mm.. they are quite nice. I have something like this: http://www.mariescorner.com/website2013/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/maries-corner-sofa-Long-Chair-biais-mauve-900x563.jpg
<knome> oi :D
<knome> too comfy, i'll fall asleep on such
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<SergioMeneses> knome, balloons \o
<knome> hey SergioMeneses
<balloons> SergioMeneses, buenos dias
<knome> balloons, how's that... http://www.isku.fi/Image/products/30814-001-00000_7.jpg
<knome> balloons, too bad the price tag is around 1500€ :D
<balloons> oooo.. it's like the office meets the reading room
<balloons> I like it.
<knome> balloons, exactly!
<knome> that's what i'm looking for
<SergioMeneses> knome, balloons do you need a new couch?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, knome is looking for a chair
<knome> need... no, not really. want... yes
<balloons> heh, yes.. want indeed
<knome> i'm getting a work room, and i'm looking for a comfy chair to take breaks in
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<knome> balloons, http://www.asko.fi/tuotekuvat/tuote/lenni_lt_rahi_das_siniha.png
<knome> that's "only" ~1000€
<balloons> hmm.. footstool or not
<knome> now cut *that* price in half, and take some off..
<knome> wouldn't mind that
<balloons> "only" ~1000
<knome> can be used as another bench if needed
<knome> http://www.asko.fi/tuotekuvat/tuote/tivoli_lt_board_graf.png
<knome> that's not bad looking either, 900€...
<balloons> that looks comfortable.. but something is out of place with it
<balloons> maybe the stand?
<knome> i know i know! the price
<balloons> haha
<balloons> that's a given!
<knome> hehe
<knome> balloons, have experience on saddle chairs?
<knome> i suppose i should get one...
<balloons> backless? my music prof had one
<SergioMeneses> knome, balloons please go to work!
 * SergioMeneses runs
<knome> balloons, yeah, backless...
<knome> http://www.sotka.fi/tuotteet/uploaded/images/nojatuolit/twin_lt_berna_ru.jpg
<knome> getting there on the price point (300€), but the design is lacking
<knome> SergioMeneses, hah. :P
<SergioMeneses> knome, jeje I am fixing a issue with zimbra http://vavai.net/2008/10/change-ip-address-of-zimbra-mailserver-how-to-resolve-the-problem/
<knome> good luck
<DanChapman> howdy balloons, how's it going?
<balloons> DanChapman, hello good sir
<SergioMeneses> knome, it's done!
<SergioMeneses> DanChapman, \o
<DanChapman> SergioMeneses, o/
<balloons> I see you've gotten commit access to the installer :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, indeed :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, have you come across this before http://paste.ubuntu.com/6406065/
<DanChapman> jibel ^^ thats what i'm getting user the runner out of lp:ubiquity
<DanChapman> using*
<xnox> DanChapman: well, I force converted it to python3-autopilot and python3-x11 but i haven't actually tested it. I didn't expect it to work out of the box.
<xnox> DanChapman: looks like python3-autopilot fails to find gtk* anything.
<xnox> DanChapman: looks like X didn't start or refusing our connections the right fix is to specify full path to display, or brute force it with xhost +
<balloons> DanChapman, on the desktop?
<xnox> DanChapman: I'll look into it further later.
<DanChapman> xnox, ok thanks that would be great. it's completely stumped me. Also i had an issue with python3-autopilot looking for python-autopilot-trace and not the installed python3-autopilot-trace. Will look into that a bit further
<DanChapman> balloons, yeah :-(
<spineau> balloons: ping
<balloons> spineau, pong
<spineau> balloons: hello, I know that you're already attending http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/21988/core-1311-checkbox-rebirth/
<spineau> balloons: in fact I'm looking for people having a bit of knowledge in the process of promoting a package from universe to main
<spineau> balloons: any ideas?
<spineau> balloons: well we need first to go to universe with our new packages but We'd like to have an idea of the schedule
<spineau> balloons: as we'll replace checkbox (pieces by pieces) with a full rewrite (plainbox)
<balloons> spineau, #ubuntu-devel I suspect would have more answers. you need someone from the core team to help you do that
<balloons> any motu can get you into universe
<senan> DanChapman, Good Eve!! thanks for the comments
<jibel> spineau, this doc might help you with the process https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess
<DanChapman> senan hey there how are you?
<spineau> balloons: jibel: indeed, thank you
<senan> DanChapman, I'm good.. thanks
<senan> DanChapman, Just came home after work.. how are you ?
<DanChapman> senan, i'm good thanks :-)
<senan_> DanChapman, I'm changing all Equals(1) to True
<senan_> DanChapman, I've a doubt
<senan_> Danchapman, entry = self.app.select_single('GtkFileChooserEntry')
<senan_>  with self.keyboard.focused_type(entry) as kb:, what it will do ?
<DanChapman> senan_, by pass ing the entry box to focused_type autopilot will automatically get the entries focus
<senan_> ok
<jibel> DanChapman, after an xhost + to disable access control I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/6406317/
<DanChapman> jibel ahh thats from where xnox's cleanup removed the unused imports that needed to be there for the emulators to work. I will fix that up :-)
<jibel> DanChapman, I'll fix access control then :)
<DanChapman> awesome :-)
<xnox> DanChapman: ah, sorry. In that case can you add them to tests/pyflakes.exclude ?
<DanChapman> xnox no worries :-) I will do that then, thanks
<jibel> DanChapman, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6406413/
<elfy> balloons: ping
<balloons> elfy, pong
<elfy> hi balloons - need the official line on something - and no facepalming where I can't see you :)
<elfy> what is the official canonical stance on gksu/do ...
<elfy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1250560
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1250560 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Use of gksudo/gksu in testcases for Xubuntu Desktop in Trusty Daily " [Undecided,New]
<balloons> mm.. I won't claim an official stance on anything. BUT, indeed gksudo should be phased out
<balloons> can you not simply sudo
<balloons> ?
<elfy> to be replaced with ? is the issue at hand
<elfy> well you can - but then there are all the 'the world will end if you use sudo with gui apps' warnings scattered everywhere
<elfy> I can't find the m/l post I read about it now either :(
<balloons> A quick AU search brought me this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/284306/why-is-gksu-no-longer-installed-by-default-in-13-04
<balloons> gksudo afaik did more than just privelege escalation, and I'm not sure it survived the migration to gnome3
<elfy> balloons: yea - I've been looking all over the place
<elfy> balloons: sudo -i is the closest I've got so far :)
<balloons> I'm not sure why we would need gksudo anywhere
<balloons> ahh, so I see the test
<balloons> root warning check for mousepad..anything else?
<elfy> I'm not sure why it's there either, not read it properly yet
<elfy> not sure - I'm going to trawl our stuff
<balloons> k. I suspect it's not much of an issue.. but yea, let's drop gksudo if we are ok with it :-)
<elfy> :)
<elfy> balloons: I knew I should have checked the forum first - if nothing else I have a timestamp to a post and reference to a -dev conversation :)
<balloons> yep.. forums got you covered
<elfy> balloons: seems sudo su -c $program or sudo -i
<elfy> balloons: I checked, just the one instance I could find, proposed merge for it
<balloons> nice
<elfy> I'd finish it all off myself - but think it's best to have someone at least look :)
<balloons> i'll look quickly and you can finisg
<elfy> ok
<balloons> kk
<elfy> ok - I'll go ahead then
<elfy> balloons: all done
<balloons> elopio, how's this coming? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1245651
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1245651 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "confirm_removal() emulator function fails with statenotfound error" [Undecided,In progress]
#ubuntu-quality 2013-11-13
<pitti> Good morning
<elopio> balloons: sorry for the late reply, I didn't get the highlight.
<elopio> balloons: it's ready, reviewed and approved. Just waiting for jenkins runners to come back.
<elopio> note to self: ask balloons tomorrow if he got this message.
<pitti> jibel: gentle reminder to forward your three new autopkgtests to Debian
<jibel> pitti, Good morning.
<pitti> jibel: bonjour
<jibel> pitti, that's on my list for this week :)
<DanChapman> good morning all o/
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<DanChapman> howdy elfy how are you?
<elfy> ok thanks - sun's out though it's a bit parky
<elfy> DanChapman: you're name's gone from the membership thing?
<elfy> changed your mind?
<DanChapman> elfy it was last thursday :-D all went well
<elfy> ooh
<elfy> bad elfy
<elfy> excellent - glad you made it then :)
<DanChapman> thanks, and thanks for the testimonial :-)
<elfy> I only write them for people I think deserve it :)
<elfy> cya later
<DanChapman> :-) see you later elfy o/
<jibel> pitti, I forwarded to Debian patches for python-jsonschema, python-datetutil and python-imaging. I'll update python-mock before submitting it.
<pitti> jibel: merci !
<pitti> jibel: as I'm patch pilot today anyway, I'll upload them so that we can see the results
<pitti> ... or not, without the QA lab :)
<pitti> jibel: oh, I don't even see -imaging and -dateutil in the sponsoring queue
<pitti> ah, they were already uploaded
<pitti> -imaging was, but not -dateutil
<jibel> pitti, -imaging you sponsored it already, and -dateutil I asked seb128 to unsubscribe sponsors
<pitti> ah, that's why
<jibel> there is no emergency and can just wait to sync
<pitti> if they are forwarded that's good enough for me, thanks
<pitti> jibel: btw, did you find out why packages propagate without autopkgtests? Colin or bug?
<jibel> pitti, bug
<jibel> jibel, well, the interface tries to sync statuses from the lab, fails with "unable to resolve address" and skip the package
<jibel> s/jibel/pitti/ :)
<jibel> talking to myself, that's becoming really sad ;)
<pitti> pitti: yes, it is!
<pitti> jibel: ah, so for short outages that's indeed a bug
<jibel> pitti, yes, and for long outage that's a feature
<pitti> import predict_future
<jibel> DanChapman, thanks for your patch, I'm reviewing it
<pitti> http://xkcd.com/413/ , one of my favourites :)
<DanChapman> jibel, cool cheers :-)
<pitti> jibel: ah, so the current p-mock MP is outdated/incomplete? (as you said you were going to update something)
<jibel> pitti, it can be simplified and without specific tox file for ubuntu or debian, and I also want to remove sphinx test which are useless for autopkgtest
<pitti> jibel: ah good; I'll set the MP to WIP then; please set back to "needs review" once you are done
<DanChapman> jibel it seems only the english installs are working atm. Selecting a random language is broken, i forgot about the unicode/str changes in py3
<jibel> DanChapman, looks good. I tried with english and non-english/non-ascii languages and it works fine. Thanks!
<jibel> DanChapman, I'll add a way to configure the branch you want to run the test from. That'll avoid changing the code to test specific changes
<DanChapman> jibel, brilliant that would help alot :-)
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> DanChapman, https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/ubiquity/add_autopilot_test_configuration/+merge/195050
<jibel> there is an example in autopilot/ubiquity-autopilot-runner/config/testrunner.cfg to change point the test to another branch
<jibel> s/change//
<DanChapman> jibel awesome. :-) 5 mins and I will take a look
<jibel> DanChapman, no hurry, the lab is still down, so I won't deploy anything today :)
<elopio> good morning.
<balloons> elopio, ahh, I got your message fyi, ty
<DanChapman> jibel, works lovely :-) merged a few minutes ago. I like the no shutdown option :-) does the test timeout still continue running if not shutdown?
<DanChapman> not test timeout the global timeout
<jibel> DanChapman, the global timeout defined in the main runner does continue
<jibel> It should be configurable too I think but I want to differentiate it from the test timeout
<DanChapman> jibel, cool it's quite a long timeout anyway. It will come in handy if i need to quickly fire up ap-vis if needed, rather than booting up a new vm each time
<jibel> DanChapman, I'll make it overridable with an environment variable something like TIMEOUT=123123 ./run-ubiquity-test ....
<jibel> that'll avoid adding tons of options for every single variable
<jibel> and it's used mostly for development/debugging
<DanChapman> jibel, ok cool. that makes more sense to set it that way
<elopio> ping mzanetti: would you give us a talk of 15 minutes about QML best practices?
<mzanetti> elopio: humm... in which context?
<mzanetti> elopio: testing?
<elopio> mzanetti: well, it would be great if one of the best practices is to make it testable :) But not just that. We write a little QML and I'm never sure if I'm doing it right. And we review a lot of QML, and I'm not sure if the code I'm looking at could be made clearer or simpler.
<elopio> we are doing short QA talks on ghangouts, and it would be nice if somebody can give us a few pointers to start improving there.
<mzanetti> elopio: I'm not sure I'm the right guy for this
<elopio> mzanetti: do you know somebody?
<mzanetti> elopio: as what I consider being good QML code seems to differ from what we tell people otherwise
<elopio> oh, that's bad :)
<elopio> so maybe we can have you giving us suggestions, and somebody else giving other suggestions, and contrast them.
<mzanetti> yes, I'd be happy to help
<mzanetti> elopio: well, I can come up with something I guess
<mzanetti> elopio: when would that be?
<elopio> mzanetti: probably the week after the UDS.
<mzanetti> elopio: and the audience is the community people? or canonical people?
<elopio> mzanetti: the audience is the canonical QA team, but we'll invite all canonical and the QA community.
<mzanetti> ah ok.
<mzanetti> well for that I guess I'm quite ok
<elopio> mzanetti: do you work at 10:30 UTC?
<mzanetti> yes
<jibel> DanChapman, r6062, global TIMEOUT is now configurable via environment
<elopio> mzanetti: ok, then you choose the date for the week of the 25th and let me know.
<mzanetti> elopio: ok
<elopio> mzanetti: and do you know who can give the other point of view?
<elopio> maybe he can attend at the session after yours.
<elopio> that would be in a month or so.
<mzanetti> elopio: well, given that it's for QA I guess I'm good
<pitti> good night everyone!
<elopio> bye pitti. Have a good night.
<balloons> evening dkessel
<dkessel> good evening balloons - just seeing ubuntu-on-air the first time...
<dkessel> nice stuff!
<dkessel> QUESTION: is the anonymization and encryption mechanism described anywhere in public?
<dkessel> meh, wrong chan
<balloons> dkessel, hehe
<balloons> I'll let them answer
<dkessel> balloons, everything all right? :)
<balloons> dkessel, yes, yes
<balloons> buonsera Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, buonasera :)
<balloons> doug5, howdy
<balloons> Letozaf_, have you messed with rss reader lately?
<balloons> doug5, something is definitely off with the calendar tests in your mp. not sure if you saw my messages about trying them out
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes, but there is still something to fix, tests fail, but not always
<Letozaf_> balloons, trying to figure out what's wrong
<balloons> Letozaf_, if the tests sometimes fail, feel free to disable them for now if you can' t otherwise fix them.
<balloons> Having 3 solid tests is better than 6 buggy ones :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, the strange thing is that if you run them alone, one test at a time they work but together they fail
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh we had that issues before
<balloons> is it not cleaning up properly?
<Letozaf_> balloons, no I don't think it's that, but maybe I am wrong
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks like its network activity indicator
<Letozaf_> balloons, sometimes it does not wait for it to stop running
<balloons> Letozaf_, weird
<TheLordOfTime> greetings!
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, i don't have to introduce myself to the -quality mailing list until after bugsquad/qa merger is approved, right?  (i just lurk the list for now)
<TheLordOfTime> (with the occasional comment)
<doug5> balloons, yeah, I saw it
<doug5> doug5, what's the status on it?
<balloons> TheLordOfTime, lol.. you can intro yourself whenever
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, heh, i have to take time to write an intro post though, little bit busy beating openssl into submission today
<TheLordOfTime> was a little bit busy*
<balloons> doug5, well I haven't had time as of yet to dig back into it as the whole got kind of big :-) I'm working on some easier to fix things atm
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, what basically needs to be in an intro email, or rather, what would you prefer to see in an intro email?  :)
<balloons> TheLordOfTime, just say hello to everyone, talk about what you do, what your interests are, etc
<balloons> it's meant to let others now a little about you and what you do or intend to do in ubuntu quality
<balloons> helps people get connected, etc ;-)
<TheLordOfTime> I see :)
<TheLordOfTime> i'll have to write something up...
<TheLordOfTime> ... after fixing more problems on my servers >.<
<TheLordOfTime> fix one, another ten happen >.>
<doug5> balloons, ok, are the ap1.4 fixes already on trunk?
<balloons> doug5, yes everything is ap 1.4 now
<balloons> I see the new event test is failing, otherwise seems ok
<doug5> balloons, ok
<doug5> balloons, I should finally have some free time next days, I will look at it :)
<balloons> doug5, excellent, thank you. It's definitely confusing
<balloons> I trust digging in will reveal the piece we're missing
<balloons> TheLordOfTime, interesting how that works eh? it's like the finger in the dam
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, yeah, really.
<balloons> eventually you run out of fingers, hah
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, eventually I just say "screw it" and reinstall the OS after backing up critical data
<TheLordOfTime> then everything works again xD
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, i see we have the Bug Triager role listed on the QATeam/Roles pages... (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Roles/BugTriager)
<TheLordOfTime> nice.
<Letozaf_> balloons, balloons can you run the tests and see what happens ? I will push them for you
<Letozaf_> balloons, on the device the toolbar  does not open while on the desktop now the tests work fine
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes, tell me the branch and I can run on device
<Letozaf_> balloons, lp:~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/all-tests-fixed
<balloons> k, grabbing
<Letozaf_> balloons, great
<balloons> I got 3 errors
<balloons> does the merge bot run them all ok?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I did not propose for merge this branch
<Letozaf_> balloons, I can now if you want
<balloons> sure go for it
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> Letozaf_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6412665/
<balloons> all three are list index out of ranges.. should be easy to fix those
<Letozaf_> balloons, its for the action popover, just before that there is the activity indicator running, to me it looks like the test
<Letozaf_> balloons, does not wait for the activity indicator to stop running so the action popover is not "detected" correclty
<balloons> Letozaf_,  my guess is that your first select comes up blank, so there is a null object
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh. indeed it may never get past that point, heh, but I meant to solve the list index issues :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think that the index issue is due to the activity indicator that has not finished running so the action popover is null
<Letozaf_> balloons, hence the index issue
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh can you check to ensure the activity indicator is gone first?
<Letozaf_> balloons, tried to use a select_many_retry in the emulator.py but does not work all the same
<Letozaf_> balloons, the test just carries on even if the activity indicator has not stopped running
<balloons> i'll have to look at the code, but at one poin there was an assert for the activity indicator to disappear
<balloons> menaing it would check to see if it existed and wait for it to be gone before going on
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes at line 31
<balloons> Letozaf_, I think this might work in this case: http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/_modules/autopilot/introspection/dbus.html#DBusIntrospectionObject.wait_until_destroyed
<balloons> maybe not, but..
<Letozaf_> balloons, nice I must try this did not know of it :P
<balloons> yea, give it a try
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> elopio, when do you expect this to land? https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe_to_delete/+merge/194544
<balloons> I think I'm just waiting on that and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1245651 :-)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1245651 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "confirm_removal() emulator function fails with statenotfound error" [Undecided,In progress]
<elopio> balloons: they said tomorrow the jenkins services will start to work
<balloons> ohh right.. ok, you just need jenkins for that too
<balloons> Letozaf_, how's it going?
<balloons> I can take a deeper look now, I'm freed up
<elopio> balloons: I hope friday, tops. Otherwise I'm going to collapse with the stack of branches I have in queue.
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks like it's working, just a minute until the test ends
<balloons> Letozaf_, hurray!
<balloons> so you have more commits to push?
<balloons> slickymaster, howdy!
<Letozaf_> balloons, :P had just one failure now :P instead of three
<balloons> closer, closer :-)
<slickymaster> hi balloons, how are you<'
<balloons> slickymaster, I'm doing well, how about yourself?
<Letozaf_> balloons, can you run the tests please, now I got two failures, without touching the code :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, lp:~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/all-tests-fixed
<Letozaf_> balloons, if you got time
<balloons> Letozaf_, sure.. I'll do one better and have a look
<balloons> I'd like to get this landed too
<slickymaster> balloons, fine, thanks. Keeping my self busy with the Xubuntu team
<Letozaf_> balloons, I would also like too :P
<balloons> slickymaster, elfy's not giving you any trouble is he?
<balloons> CC election voting ends today btw
<knome> balloons, he ain't, i am
<knome> :P
<slickymaster> balloons, Nops :) if anything it would be the other way around
<slickymaster> balloons, knome it's kinda of working for the man ;)
<knome> huh? the man islands? ;P
<slickymaster> LOL
<balloons> lol
 * balloons was voting
<balloons> since I remembered wanted to make sure I got my vote in :-)
<knome> wait, you want your vote in even if you can't vote me?
<balloons> knome, I'm sad.. but your name isn't on the ballet?
<knome> nope
<knome> not this time at least
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's late for me, should I propose a merge so you can take a look at it when you got time ?
<balloons> yes, push it up to your mp
<balloons> I'll keep on it
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok done
<balloons> perfect.. ciao Letozaf_
<balloons> thanks!
<Letozaf_> balloons, thank you ! see you tomorrow
<Letozaf_> balloons, buona notte !
<balloons> buona notte :-)
<forestpiskie> balloons: I see you thinking I'm trouble ;)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-11-14
<balloons> not you forestpiskie, just elfy
<elfy> I saw that too :p
<jibel> Good morning
<DanChapman> good morning
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<DanChapman> hey there elfy :-)
<elfy> ubuntu-bug is fighting me and unfortunately winning - won't let me report something
<jpds> Are you experiencing a bug while running ubuntu-bug?
<slickymaster> good morning all
<DanChapman> morning slickymaster o/
<elfy> jpds: it refuses to do anything - it refuses to do anything even if I try and manually push the crash report
<slickymaster> morning DanChapman
<elfy> jpds: but - time is my enemy just now - back later to read backlog if you can think of anything :)
<davmor2> Morning all
<elopio> good morning.
<balloons> elfy, congrats
<elfy> thanks balloons :)
<DanChapman> balloons, what are we congratulating elfy on?
<elfy> I rid myself of forestpiskie :p
<elfy> DanChapman: I got voted onto the Community Council for my sins :)
<DanChapman> lol. Oh awesome! congratulations! \o/
<knome> something fishy going on there
<elfy> I'm English, not schooled at Eton so tend to not blow my own trumpet and didn't say anything :)
<knome> are you sure the polling website is fine?
<elfy> apprently not knome
<knome> yeah
<knome> :/
<knome> have to avoid that in the future
<knome> otherwise it'll raffles you as the xubuntu project lead next
<balloons> yes, apparently the last minute campaigning worked :-p
<elfy> no it won't knome ;)
<balloons> seriously tho, congrats..
<elfy> thanks :)
<knome> i'm serious! who the heck voted for him!
<knome> wait, i did
<knome> :|
<elfy> :)
<knome> my bad!
 * elfy had a block vote too 
 * balloons says he did too
<elfy> reminiscent of trade unions
<knome> balloons, you just "say", but didn't?
 * elfy voted for everyone on the list
<knome> me too, just *down*voted some
<knome> har har
<knome> :P
<balloons> yep.. I voted for everyone
<knome> you kind of have to do that with the CIVS
<balloons> not everyone I voted for made it tho
<knome> balloons, of course not if you voted for everyone :P
<elfy> knome: well you kind of do - but you could mark one as 1 and the others as last
<elfy> which is kind of silly
<knome> elfy, which is the same as marking them one 1 and rest 2
<elfy> I guess
<knome> elfy, which is really close to just voting for one person regularly
<knome> it is, because CIVS is about preference
<knome> it doesn't matter if it's 1/2 or 12/13
<knome> you still prefer the guy in 1/12
<knome> or gal
<elfy> confuses me - so I sorted everyone out :)
<knome> hehe
<knome> well that's fair as well
<balloons> I put 1 through 12 in
<balloons> yes, I like the system
<knome> if you can make a difference, you probably should
<knome> i couldn't on a few occasions
<balloons> elfy, btw now I get to refer to you in fun ways; https://plus.google.com/104307250302998042813/posts/G8dqRSJamwL
<elfy> :)
<DanChapman> balloons, I'm just going through all the ubuntu-autopilot-tests creating a list of todo's, So first they are all going to need porting to 1.4 but what is the choice on python version are we wanting to port them to py3 at the same time. Not much really needs changing for that, so my question is rather which py version are we to suggest writing tests with going forward?
<balloons> python3 :-) Starting with 1.4 we should look to python3
<balloons> that said, I've not converted any tests just yet
<balloons> they have to be run with the py3 runner as well
<balloons> I would say something to keep in mind.. as of now I don't know of concrete plans to rid all py2 tests this cycle
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1249235
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1249235 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Need a python3 version of ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanChapman> balloons, ok cool, well if we are going to look to py3 for ap-1.4 for new tests then really the current ones will need to be ported at some point, so we don't have a mixture of py2/3 in ubuntu-ap-tests.
<balloons> DanChapman, I would look to port them all at once I think.. the py2 -> py3 work is simple enough
<DanChapman> balloons, thats what i was thinking
<DanChapman> :-)
<balloons> still, let's note it's something to be done :-)
<balloons> not completely trivial
<cgoldberg> balloons.. porting to Py3 is usually simple (a cutover).... but using a single code base that runs under Py2 *and* Py3 is not always simple
<cgoldberg> so if it all possible... drop Py2
<balloons> I tried to do the dual py2 and pt3 thing once
<cgoldberg> balloons, it usually the best upgrade path.. but it's tricker
<cgoldberg> trickier even
<balloons> it worked for a little bit, but it was annoying. you would break one or the other quite often
<Letozaf_> balloons, buonasera
<balloons> Letozaf_, buonasera
<Letozaf_> balloons, howzit ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, good.. just looking at rssreader actually
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh thanks, was about to ask you about it
<balloons> the wait_until_destroyed isn't doing it as-is, but now I'm hitting other things
<balloons> wait.select_single should be wait_select_single
<balloons> :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, where, let me check...
<balloons> in emulators
<Letozaf_> balloons, found it :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will re-run the tests
<balloons> trying to use the wait_until_destroyed
<Letozaf_> balloons, I keep on getting that IndexError: list index out of range for ActionSelectionPopover
<balloons> I'm not getting that at all
<Letozaf_> balloons, are you running the tests on the Desktop or the device ?
<balloons> desktop for now.. I'm trying to get the activity indicator check to work
<balloons> it doesn't for me atm
<Letozaf_> balloons, see this drives me mad, now I had no failures, and I didn't change the code, just re-ran the test
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm also running them on the dekstop
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes it simply means we need some more asserts
<balloons> the tests don't run reliably
<balloons> well, lol, it might not be asserts we need, I simplify too much
<balloons> but yes, we need them to run reliably
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok, let me see if I can fix something...
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> I really want this activity indicator check to work
<balloons> we could use it several spots
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's hard to write something on ActivityIndicator as it disappears and cannot see it in vis
<Letozaf_> balloons, I can only see the running property form the QML
<balloons> right
<balloons> you can do it in vis, but
<balloons> hmm.. got something I like
<Letozaf_> balloons, what ?
<balloons> I'll push if it works
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> sweetness
<Letozaf_> balloons, for what ?
<balloons> bzr merge lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-rssreader-app/add-activity-indicator-check
<balloons> Letozaf_, I added a _wait_for_refresh function, and tweaked the check for the activity indicators
<balloons> seems to work
<balloons> full test checks now, then on the phone
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me try :)
<balloons> Letozaf_,  what is the Not(Is([]))?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I copied it from somewhere, do not remember where, wanted to avoid a Not(Is(None)) I think
<Letozaf_> balloons, is that bad ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, just different, hah..
<balloons> I'm open to why you didn't want to use a Not(Is(None)). but anyways we can probably add wait_select_single's in there instead and drop them all
<balloons> so it worked, save for test_view_feed failed because the editFeed was null
<balloons> probably just a timing thing.. so I think we can clean those up and hopefully be set
<Letozaf_> balloons, just ran the test now and saw the failure
<Letozaf_> balloons, weired now it worked fine all 3 tests
<balloons> Letozaf_, that's not weird.. it's a timing issue, which sometimes occurs and sometimes doesn't
<balloons> we need to squelch them all so it will run reliably
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes ok got it, I will run the test again an again to veryfy it does not happen, if it does fix the timing issue
<balloons> Letozaf_, yep.. but basically just go cleanup anything like this: self.assertThat(editFeed, Not(Is([])))
<Letozaf_> balloons, yea already done that
<balloons> Letozaf_, alrighty :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, nope I have two issues now,
<Letozaf_> balloons, CanonicalTopic is not removed
<Letozaf_> balloons, and I have a    raise MismatchError(matchee, matcher, mismatch, verbose)
<Letozaf_> MismatchError: None matches Is(None)
<Letozaf_> balloons, if I put self.assertThat(editFeed, Not(Is(None)))
<Letozaf_> balloons, I get failure using Not(Is(None)) instead of Not(Is([])) but do not understand why
<Letozaf_> balloons, MismatchError: After 10.0 seconds test failed: <testtools.matchers._higherorder.Not object at 0x2f38bd0> != [
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh I would do it differently.. let me see
<balloons> Letozaf_, I'm changing get_feed_in_feedlist to always return something
<balloons> and eliminate the check
<Letozaf_> balloons, so you will check that the feed is different form the one deleted ?
<balloons> hmm.. actually not so easy
<balloons> I think i will use the not is none
<balloons> I'm confused by this test now
<balloons> #click on list view toolbar button
<balloons>         toolbar.click_button("changemodebutton")
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's to change from shorts view to list view
<balloons> ok, but I'm confused what you are trying to do in that test
<Letozaf_> balloons, well I think you don't have to do it, I just chose to do it
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think the test works all the same if you remove that
<Letozaf_> balloons, it was just for changing view type
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-) What are you trying to do with the selecting a feed? you never make it to the edittopic tab
<balloons> it's just really confusing
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was changing from the shorts view to the list view of the topics
<balloons> What I'm trying to say is what does "test_view_feeds" test?
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's  a way to check that it works
<balloons> do we just want to make sure we can change the view?
<balloons> if so, we can radically simplify this testcase
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh, it just tests that you open the feed to read it
<Letozaf_> balloons, I both test it opens a feed and changes view mode
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe the test name should be changed
<balloons> yea, we could be more desciptive
<balloons> ok, so test switching the view
<balloons> then open a feed and view an article?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> wow, ok.. good test, but I don't see where this test does that, hah
<Letozaf_> balloons, for this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1188713
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1188713 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "Autopilot Testcase Needed: Test feed list view" [High,In progress]
<balloons> Letozaf_, k. So, do we need to add a topic and feed first? there are default feeds
<balloons> I'd guess we can use one of those
<balloons> that will simplify things
<Letozaf_> balloons, I used the canonical ones as in the beginning there weren't only canonical and ubuntu ones
<Letozaf_> balloons, but also other ones
<Letozaf_> balloons, then they changed
<Letozaf_> balloons, so on every test I added the canonical feed to test on those
<Letozaf_> balloons, in other words I wanted to test the same feed on every test and so used the canonical one everywhere
<Letozaf_> balloons, added it at the beginning and tested on that one and then removed it at the end
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> ok, fair enough. I'll playing around with it
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's late for me now, I will be back tomorrow. let me know what you decide
<Letozaf_> balloons, going to bed
<Letozaf_> balloons, good night
<balloons> Letozaf_, ciao.
<balloons> thanks for your help
<Letozaf_> balloons, ciao
<Letozaf_> balloons, yw
#ubuntu-quality 2013-11-15
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> Good morning
<pitti> jibel: I'm scared to say that slowly, but steadily I understand the autopkgtest code..
<jibel> pitti, argh, that's horrible, does it hurt? ;)
<pitti> jibel: it does..
<pitti> jibel: I spent several hours trying to understand what all these AutoFile classes do, adding comments to document it, and now I remove their usage step by step :)
<jibel> pitti, oh, I'm sorry, I understand your pain.
<pitti> I already got rid of some of the confusing output/logging/Errplumb stuff
<pitti> jibel: but it seems this is becoming a more and more important infrastructure piece, so it's probably better if more than just two people in the world know how this works :)
<pitti> s/know/can understand/
<jibel> pitti, agreed. From what I understood of the code, the logic is not really complicated but the code is somewhat obscure
<jibel> and it's an understatement
<DanChapman> good morning all
<pitti> hey DanChapman, how are you?
<jibel> pitti, simplejson was the package TheMuso was referring to in his patch pilot summary this morning?
<jibel> Morning DanChapman
<pitti> jibel: I don't know, I'm afraid
<jibel> it's sad because this package has the testsuite of +110 tests
<jibel> I'll enable autopkgtest and reply to the list
<pitti> jibel: I guess even a 'python -c "import simpleson"' test would already help a lot :)
<jibel> jibel, in this case definitely
<pitti> pitti: but running the full test suite is even better, of course
<pitti> (SCNR)
<jibel> pitti, do we have a preferred runner for python?
<pitti> jibel: what do you mean with runner?
<jibel> pitti, nose, pytest, unittest, ...
<pitti> not for autopkgtest
<jibel> pitti, in simplejson if I call the test script directly it'll use the source tree
<pitti> whatever upstream uses
<jibel> pitti, but if you use another runner it will use the package as installed
<pitti> oh, surprising; usually that's the easiest way to make it run against the system libs
<pitti> jibel: whatever is easiest
<jibel> they do a sys.path.insert(0, os.path.dirname(os.path.dirname(os.path.dirname(os.path.abspath(__file__)))))
<jibel> which point to the root of the source tree
<jibel> +s
<pitti> oh, eww
<pitti> how ugly; that sohuld be done by setting PYTHONPATH in the source tree test runner
<dingjj> ls
<davmor2> Morning all
<slickymaster> good morning all
<DanChapman> hey pitti, sorry I didn't see your message pop up. I'm good thanks how are you?
<DanChapman> morning jibel o/
<pitti> DanChapman: heh, no problem; I'm fine, thanks!
<jibel> pitti, with UDD should I update changelog or it is done automatically from the commit message when the branch is merged?
<pitti> jibel: you should still write debian/changelog, and then use debcommit
<pitti> (that'll build the bzr changelog from debian/changelog)
<jibel> pitti, https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/ubuntu/trusty/simplejson/enable_autopkgtest/+merge/195380 when you have a minute
<pitti> jibel: I haven't seen py.test yet, that's a runner like nose?
<pitti> jibel: how does that work around the sys.path() setting?
<jibel> pitti, yes it is similar to nose
<pitti> I guess I would just have copied the tests to $ADTTMP and run them from there, but if that's working as well, it's fine
<jibel> pitti, path is set in main of __init__ in the tests which is not called if you use the runner
<pitti> ah
<pitti> jibel: can you please forward it to Debian?
<jibel> otherwise setup.py just calls __init__.py to execute them
<pitti> right
<jibel> and uses unittest
<pitti> I'll merge/upload in the meantime
<jibel> I'll forward to debian and reply to luke
<pitti> thanks
<jibel> pitti, FW is finally open, I'll reenable cron in the lab which has not been copied from the previous machine and autopkgtest should start again
<pitti> yay
<pitti> jibel: merci
<jibel> well, that's theory of course :)
<elfy> balloons: I've just been informed that my day's of next week have been cancelled, I see no way to unregister from uds sessions - so you'll just have to ignore my name there
<balloons> elfy, ugh
<balloons> well, no worries about your name being there
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, I saw you fixed rssreader-app test, thanks, its nice to see it work both on the dekstop and device
<balloons> Letozaf_, howdy
<Letozaf_> balloons, fine what about you ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, good.. there was a package issue that prevented the merge bot from running till just now
<balloons> so i'm reviewing the run
<balloons> looks like a dependency issue.. i fixed and pushing again :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, it passed!
<balloons> hehe ;-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, you can do the approval honors ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks
<balloons> Letozaf_, note I did disable the test_view_mode_and_feed_item test. I couldn't get it to switch tabs properly. Need to ask elopio about it
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I saw that
<balloons> dat timing
 * balloons waves to elopio 
<balloons> elopio, I wanted to ask you about why I couldn't get the emulator to switch tabs in rssreader for a test. the tabs are dynamically generated.. the emulator sees no tabs present
<balloons> also, I can't switch to a tab by name anymore, only objectname. naturally, these will only have dynamic names, not objectnames
#ubuntu-quality 2013-11-17
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<DanChapman_> hey elfy :-) how are you?
<elfy> pretty good on the whole thanks :)
<elfy> DanChapman_: where's you're member cloak?
<DanChapman_> elfy I requested it the same day i recieved membership but I don't think anyones done it yet. :-S
<elfy> in #ubuntu-irc?
<DanChapman_> elfy yeah
<elfy> might need to go back and ask then :)
<DanChapman_> elfy I will do that then. Also my @ubuntu email has not been automatically done?? need to speak to someone about that aswell, i've seen an email address to contact about that somewhere, just need to find it again :-)
<elfy> 48 hours DanChapman_
<DanChapman_> elfy its been well over a week
<elfy> also - if you have a gmail address on launchpad then you can't check it yourself as it starts looping
<DanChapman_> I have my own email server/address which is my primary email on lp might try switching it to another email
<elfy> I just sent you one - I'll see if I get it bounced back to me
<DanChapman_> grrr why won't my DanChapman irc nick logout, i can't use it
<elfy> DanChapman_: try /ghost DanChapman password
<elfy> hi dan__  - having fun?
<DanChapman> elfy thanks it worked a treat
<elfy> who's dan__ then DanChapman :p
<DanChapman> lol I have no idea something weird is going on
<elfy> :)
<DanChapman> I'm also getting tray balloons for messages i send \o/
<elfy> sometimes /ghost doesn't work and you need to use /release
<elfy> I turned all that off about 4 years ago :p
<elfy> and I set notifications for 1 sec and put it in the bottom left so I rarely see them :)
<DanChapman> elfy lol I usually turn them off if i am in multiple channels, or vUDS as that is probably the most annoying time to have them on, messages from the early sessions go on for hours after
<elfy> lol
#ubuntu-quality 2014-11-10
<pitti> retoaded: thanks for adding the new wolfes to jenkins
<pitti> jibel: ^ I updated setup-lxc accordingly and running it
<retoaded> pitti, np
<jibel> pitti, thanks
<balloons> pitti, any updates on when you might be looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-session/+bug/1376423?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1376423 in Ubuntu Touch session manager "Provide script to set up a temporary user session" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> hey balloons
<pitti> balloons: oh, not in the next two weeks, I'm afraid :/
<pitti> my inbox is still exploding with vivid stuff, and I want to wrap up the dep8-cloud issues with vila ASAP
<balloons> pitti, right, no worries, I was just curious
<balloons> Letozaf_, buonasera!
<Letozaf_> balloons, buonasera, come stai ?
<balloons> I saw your MP and Arto's.. looks like we get to land some fixes today!
<balloons> I also wanted to chat with you about something
<Letozaf_> balloons, :) yeah, just trying to figure out about that home directory thing
<Letozaf_> balloons, is Arto's MP about the -p
<Letozaf_> ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yep, it enables it. I tried it, works grat
<Letozaf_> balloons, must try too then :O
<balloons> Letozaf_, I believe it's in trunk now.. let me check
<balloons> Letozaf_, yep it landed:-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will merge with trunk to get the changes
<balloons> Letozaf_, excellent. did my suggested change for the last test make sensE?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I am trying to figure out how the home thing works
<balloons> Letozaf_, I don't remember if mocking is happening or not. But I would set a self.home_dir variable and use it
<balloons> if you mock "HOME" for some reason, assign it to home_dir and use that
<balloons> or root dir I guess in this case.. but same thing :-)
 * Letozaf_ is looking at the code
<knome> hey balloons... have a minute?
<balloons> the idea being the assert would check against the variable. you would set it to either the actual root ('/') or to the fake root you created during setup
<balloons> Letozaf_, ^^
<balloons> knome, sure, shoot
 * balloons ducks the shot
<knome> lol
 * balloons has fears of being popped or exploded
<knome> bug 1389840 and bug 1391123 have obtrusive (scripted?) comments
<ubot5> bug 1389840 in parole (Ubuntu) "parole crashed with SIGSEGV in packspu_VBoxPackSetInjectID()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1389840
<ubot5> bug 1391123 in abiword (Ubuntu) "abiword crashed with SIGSEGV in packspu_VBoxPackSetInjectID()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391123
 * balloons tries hard to not paste ascii art
<Letozaf_> balloons, sounds good... let's try
<knome> feel free to, but care to do something about the obtrusive comments/user?
<balloons> knome, I'm having a look. It appears that this is scripted yes, but being run by the user
<knome> yes
<balloons> bugbots often have there own lp id and are more upfront about it
<knome> as far as we've looked, it looks like the bot/user doesn't have a clue about the bug itself, eg. hasn't read it
<balloons> so how to fix, well we should chat with the user and bug control
<knome> i hoped you could do that :)
<balloons> knome, it's what I'm hear for :-) Happy to
<knome> it doesn't look like a very useful thing to slam on a bug even if it was accurate
<knome> s/hear/here/
<balloons> hear hear!
<knome> and thanks ;)
<balloons> z puns!
<knome> today is the whine-day
<balloons> ohh, excellent
<knome> very :P
<balloons> I have tomorrow off, so do get it in
<knome> lol
 * balloons wonders why elfy isn't joining in
<knome> he's busy whining somewhere else at the moment
<knome> i'm sure he'll be with us shortly :P
<elfy> but always reads things ...
<knome> ^ as i said..
<knome> ;)
<balloons> hey DanChapman are you about btw?
<balloons> elfy, did dkessel make you happy enough to not whine for a week?
<elfy> I'm on holiday balloons
<knome> elfy, could also whine about the private bugs..
<elfy> balloons: I suspect I will be fine with the tracker till the next time I am confronted by a list of icons :)
<elfy> balloons: yea - so bug 1389400
<elfy> I reported so we could follow that issue internally
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1389400 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1389400). The error has been logged
<elfy> apport decides it's a dupe and closes it etc
<elfy> but the dupe is private - so no-one can see anything
<elfy> and then - no-one takes any notice of the comments people put in dupe bugs
<elfy> noticed the - by the dupe and I've unduped it
<elfy> but I suspect apport will redo it
<balloons> ohh, brillant I see
<elfy> of course - marking it as dupe removes all the attachments
<knome> now that's a masterpiece of work :P
<elfy> cleaning up bugs is great so long as it doesn't impact elsewhere I guess
<balloons> elfy, I know there is supposed to have been a promised solution for some time on private bugs. I'm affected the same as others.. I can't see private bugs
<balloons> I believe the current workflow is to ask someone to make a bug like that public..your method isn't going to end well as you said
<dkessel> oh a ping. Good evening
 * balloons waves
<dkessel> Hey there
<elfy> balloons: yea I suspect so, if I get repeat of the issue and we need to see it I'll go find whoever I need to un-private it
<DanChapman> balloons: hey o/ how's it going?
<Letozaf_> balloons, if you run filemanager with autopilot3 launch with -p do you get the places sidebar displayed ?
#ubuntu-quality 2014-11-11
<alesage> balloons, ping?  while root I'm needing to open an app with autopilot support, have you encountered this X11/dbus denial?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8929277
<alesage> pitti perhaps you know a workaround?  veebers suggesting defining a couple of env vars ^^
<elopio> ubuntu-qa: can I please get a review here? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/uci-engine/nfss-check/+merge/241322
<elopio> (most likely from somebody on the projects team this week)
<slickymasterWork> elfy, ping
<elfy> pong
<slickymasterWork> elfy, I think we need to review something in http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/327/builds/82959/testcases/1583/results
<slickymasterWork> namely in the 2nd section of the test (... check the "Execute" menu option)
<slickymasterWork> stet 4 -> <dt>Click the green arrow at the right side of the field or press the down arrow on the keyboard</dt>
<slickymasterWork> <dd> The Application Finder dialog expands to show a list of applications containing the string "ter"</dd>
<slickymasterWork> that doesn't happens elfy
<elfy> ok
<slickymasterWork> the app finder expands to the default view, with evrything
<elfy> this task isn't on trello yet - and I've not started, but every test we run needs to be checked
<elfy> there's no rush imo
<slickymasterWork> another thing elfy, step 8 -> <dt>Click "Execute" on the menu bar</dt>
<elfy> we're not even positive on how we're going to deal with package testing this cycle
<slickymasterWork> to what menu bar is the test referring to?
<elfy> and possibly a long discussion on xubuntu testing might be better in #x-d rather than here
<elfy> slickymasterWork: no idea without looking at it
<slickymasterWork> yeah, but as knome yesterday pointed out it should be here, I brought it here :P
<slickymasterWork> but no problem, we take it over in -dev, when you'll have everything tuned up
<elfy> that just hides what qa is doing from others in -team
<elfy> but - running through the testcases is on my list of things we need to do
<elfy> I'd prefer that it's not the same people checking these things every cycle tbh - it needs fresh eyes
<slickymasterWork> okie doke
<slickymasterWork> I'll wait your lead
<elfy> :)
<elfy> it's on the blueprint even if I've not got it on trello
<knome> slickymaster, thought i mentioned that in -offtopic :P
#ubuntu-quality 2014-11-12
<elopio> veebers: you are working on the nfss data file for app-startup, that's great.
<elopio> I thought I would had to do it tomorrow.
<elopio> you are kicking ass.
<elopio> your email makes sense. I was hoping to upload one observation per test, but thomi doesn't seem to like that.
<elopio> and as the project was already sending data, I think that for now we should stick with the same agregated format.
<elopio> I hope tomorrow by the time you wake up I'll have the tests running and collecting the data, so we can just pass it through the export script.
<veebers> elopio: awesome. How I understand it is that CI needs the results aggregated into a single file, so they will still be set per test, but it's just one file
<veebers> elopio: if you could review the 2 MPs that I have for my cards that would be great, then I can move them to Done in prep. for Fri morn
<elopio> veebers: yes, I get that part. What I mean is that thomi is suggesting on the document that on the dep8 tests we do a loop of 10 tests or so, and send to nfss the agregated results of those 10 tests.
<veebers> oh, I don't know anything about that sorry :-P
<elopio> veebers: I've just left my comments on two of your branches. Am I missing one? I
<elopio> 'm not sure which are the 2 you are referring to.
<veebers> elopio: no that should be it, let me check
<veebers> elopio: hah, damn ipdb :-\
<elopio> veebers: that's why I commented about testing the scripts. A simple and quick test would have caught that. I just don't know where to put it.
<veebers> elopio: yeah, I wrote tests for the memevent one, but after that felt it was out of scope
<veebers> but you're right, tests for that would be nice
<veebers> I'll see what I can come up with tomorrow
<veebers> elopio: what's your reason for wanting single quotes over double? (I understand having it consistent, which I haven't here)
<elopio> veebers: that's what most people on QA preferred, according to my quick poll some months ago. As long as it's consistent, I'm ok. But I would love consistency between all our projects.
<veebers> ack fair enough
<veebers> elopio: I have made your suggested changes on both those MPs, I'll add a readme tomorrow, but for now I'm off for the night
<veebers> elopio: one request, with the app-startup tests, can you provide the results to me in an email or something, so I don't have to spend time running the tests etc. just to get results to test the nfss-generator script against?
<elopio> veebers: sure, no problem.
<elopio> let me see what I get tomorrow.
<veebers> awesome, cheers leo
 * veebers is out o/
<pitti> Good morning
<dkessel> good morning pitti
<dkessel> balloons: i just froze unity-next in preparation for the UOS session :p
<pitti> hey dkessel
<elfy> balloons is going to be "I hate the day after a day off" today ;)
<elfy> morning pitti
<dkessel> heh
<balloons> elfy, :-)
<balloons> good morning!
<elfy> hey balloons - welcome to day 1 of your 3 day nightmare :D
<balloons> I do believe yesterday was day 1 :p
<elfy> I'm going to try to get to the manual testing session - but the mention of phones fills me with sense of depreciating interest ;)
<elfy> there's a few I'll try to get to this week
<elfy> balloons: thanks for doing that will cooke thing - couldn't see any way to do that - at all, I looked for the manual but couldn't find it :p
<stblack> Hi! where I can find something about old UDS ? i.e. 14.06.
<balloons> stblack, was it online?
<dkessel> i think it is still there: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/
<balloons> elfy, heh, phones are something we should consider. Most of the "real" discussion will be on the tracker
<balloons> stblack, yep dkessel is correct. If it was an online summit, it's still there; the links should still work and the videos too
<elfy> balloons: when I have a phone I'll consider it :) couldn't get involved in testcases for it - I'd have to guess :p
<stblack> thanks balloons, I was wrongly looking for uds-1406, not uos.
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<balloons> Letozaf_, joining fm session?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, sorry but I arrived late at yesterday's filemanager meeting, think I got the wrong time
<balloons> Letozaf_, I was away all day national holiday for me, so I certainly missed :-)
<balloons> you can ask in the hangout about times for meeting
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<alesage> pitti may I have a few minutes with you before your EOD?  I'm trying to launch an app on device (via adt) as root (needs to run as root), and getting a d-bus denial--attempting to su to a normal user isn't helping, any advice? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8929277
<pitti> alesage: oh, you put the device into r/w mode?
<alesage> pitti I believe so, yes--should I put the device into r/w mode?
<pitti> alesage: well, preferably not, but if your test wants to change things in /etc/init, you have to
<pitti> alesage: anyway, 3.6git1 doesn't work with current touch images any more, can you please use 3.7.1 from vivid?
<pitti> alesage: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/autopkgtest/autopkgtest_3.7.1_all.deb
<alesage> pitti, I am cleaning up /var/crash and so need r/w
<pitti> alesage: you can install that .deb from precise upwards
<pitti> alesage: /var/crash/ shoudl be writable anyway, though
<alesage> pitti ok will verify
<alesage> pitti I'm hearing you say "should work", yes? :)
<pitti> alesage: I don't know your particular test, and presumably su etc. will cause some trouble, but let's at least rule out that it's due to something I already fixed
<alesage> pitti ok thanks, let me have another go
<pitti> alesage: also, your second sed command is likely broken -- it won't expand the local $CRASH_ID from the script, but instead will add $CRASH_ID verbatim to /etc/init/whoopsie.conf
<pitti> alesage: powerd-cli display on bright -> that bit is already taken care of by the adb setup script, you can drop it
<alesage> pitti ok for mini-review, will amend
<alesage> pitti ok this is on a fresh image, no r/w, 3.7git1--this is essentially what I need to do in my adt script: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8967208/ --is there a more correct way to launch an app from within autopilot?
<alesage> pitti (i.e. more correct than using ubuntu-app-launch)
<pitti> alesage: yeah, you can't run apps as root, they don't have an upstart session running
<pitti> alesage: that needs to happen as phablet
<alesage> pitti would su'ing over give me the right env to do so, do you think?
<pitti> alesage: I'm not sure, I suppose through the sudo/su/su you are losing env variables, but it's worth a try
<alesage> pitti confirmed, yes I'm able to do (with --login)
<pitti> alesage: the other q is, why do you need root privs in the first place?
<alesage> pitti well b/c of the whoopsie tinkering
<alesage> pitti possibly we have a different schema for that, handing over to CI, will verify
<alesage> pitti thanks for the coaching
<pitti> alesage: the whoopsie bits could be done in --setup-commands, and then your actual test would jsut run as user
<alesage> pitti hmm ok thx will look into
<pitti> alesage: calling sudo out of your test makes it very specific to current touch, and you somehow need to put the passphrase into the test (and then assume that whoever runs the test uses that)
<pitti> sorry, need to run out, time for sports
<alesage> pitti all of this is true, yes--agreed it's better as user, will depend on how CI prefers to set up (will ask in standup today)
<alesage> pitti enjoy!
<balloons> knome, will you be about for http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22340/improving-manual-testing/ which is in 50 mins?
<balloons> knome, I'm thinking about showing the UI mockup you did again. thoughts?
<elfy> balloons: I'm kind of going to be about for that session
<balloons> elfy, awesome. I put the mockup in the notes
<elfy> yea - read those ;)
<elfy> got someone visiting at some point - and I've got a wicked cough so might be just on irc
<brendand> balloons, i'm here
<balloons> brendand, awesome, check pm
<Letozaf_> balloons, have you got time for filemanager app now ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, I saw that it didn't work for you.. but it works locally? in both phone and tablet mode?
<balloons> Letozaf_, btw, it would be cool to have launchers for both so the tests are duplicated and run during jenkins
<Letozaf_> balloons, I tested the app on the desktop and on my nexus4
<Letozaf_> balloons, the tests paseed but on jenkins one test fials
<Letozaf_> fails
<Letozaf_> balloons, the error is quite weired to me
<Letozaf_> balloons, do you mean launch the tests with the -p and -b swtich ?
<Letozaf_> switches
<Letozaf_> balloons, by the way if I launch filemanager with the -p switch on desktop, the places side bar is displayed have to change the dimensioin of the window to the phone one to get the places side bar to hide and get the bottom edge for places
<Letozaf_> dimension
<balloons> Letozaf_, are you saying the -p doesn't work properly?
<balloons> Letozaf_, and yes I mean run the tests under each mode
<balloons> another MP though, not this one :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, I would expect the filemanager app to open with the phone dimensions with -p
<Letozaf_> balloons, but it is a bit bigger and has the places side bar visible
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok so that's probably something worth asking arto about. Did you talk about it today?
<balloons> ideally it would be exactly the same.
<Letozaf_> balloons, nope as I wasn't sure if I was getting this wrogn
<Letozaf_> wrong
<balloons> Anyways, to your error, if it passes locally that's confusing to me why it's not passing in jenkins
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-vivid/156/testReport/junit/filemanager.tests.test_places/PlacesTestCase/test_go_to_root_must_open_the_root_directory/
<Letozaf_> the MismatchError: After 10.0 seconds test failed: '/' != '/tmp/tmp2tsfl4lb'
<Letozaf_> balloons, why is it in /tmp/tmp2tsfl4lb and not /
<Letozaf_> balloons, is that right ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, by the why with the -p switch you can read in the logs that the app is running in phone mode, but it's not what you seee
<Letozaf_> balloons, Patched home to fake home directory /tmp/tmp2tsfl4lb
<Letozaf_> balloons, shouldn't it be in /
<balloons> Letozaf_, let me look at the test since you updated it
<balloons> so I can be correct in my thoughts :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, if I run the app on my device and go to device place I go to / shouldn't that be the same on Jenkins?
<Letozaf_> balloons, or maybe you use a temp directory for moking...
<balloons> Letozaf_, right that's the issue
 * balloons pulls code
<balloons> Letozaf_, I think the only thing needing changed is what the assert looks for
<balloons> it should look for the mocked / when it's mocked
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok, so I got it wrong :P I thought that only home was mocked, I will look at the code again and figure this out
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok I have the code
<balloons> the difference between your local version and jenkins is that jenkins uses the debian package version
<balloons> otherwise they are the same
<Letozaf_> balloons, ah ok
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh right.. So look at test_go_home_must_open_the_home_directory
<balloons> it asserts to self.fakehome
<Letozaf_> balloons, so in the root directory test I suppose that if the test type is 'deb' I will have to assert to self.fakehome
<balloons> Letozaf_, it's confusing to me actually why that is
<balloons> I wouldn't do anything special for .deb no
<Letozaf_> balloons, yea: Location:  "/tmp/tmp2tsfl4lb"
<Letozaf_> Location:  ""
<Letozaf_> Location:  ""
<Letozaf_> Location:  ""
<Letozaf_> Location:  ""
<Letozaf_> Location:  ""
<Letozaf_> Location:  "/"
<Letozaf_> balloons, Location:  "/"
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's /
 * Letozaf_ is a bit confused
<balloons> Letozaf_, if you read the log, home is set to Patched home to fake home directory /tmp/tmp2tsfl4lb
<balloons> so '/' should not be the same as home
<Letozaf_> balloons, the test that's failing is the root directory one
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol ohh my. should have watched the video
<balloons> Letozaf_, it fails to wait for the animation
<balloons> simple fix
<Letozaf_> balloons, how do get the video ? I tried to
 * Letozaf_ blushes
<balloons> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-vivid/156/artifact/filemanager.tests.test_places.PlacesTestCase.test_go_to_root_must_open_the_root_directory.ogv
<Letozaf_> :P
<balloons> Letozaf_, so _drag_Bottomedge_to_open_places or open_places should wait for the places page to load
<balloons> Letozaf_, also I would make those methods all lower case instead of mixed case, to follow the rest of the app
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks
<balloons> cool! Shold hopefully we a simple thing to fix
 * balloons would put the wait_for in _drag_Bottomedge_to_open_places
<balloons> hopefully there is an expanded property or ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks I will check now
<knome> balloons, sorry, wasn't around... and feel free to show any of the stuff i've done :)
<balloons> knome, no worries, it was a good session.. heh, but that I mean plenty o stuff for me
<knome> ;)=
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will fix the test tomorrow, I am tired and probably the two properties I tried to use on the places page aren't the right ones, I will find the "right" one tomorrow now I am KO :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, good night :-)
 * ianorlin is wondering why all of the reporting bugs documenation doesn't have a link to help describe different ui elements so they could use precise langauge and know the different ui elements they are talking about when writing a bug report
<ianorlin> because if someone basically taught themselves how to use computers they and use them a lot they might not know ui elements are called to use in bug reports to be specific in what they are saying.
<ianorlin> It is a lot easier to describe what is going on if you know what to call a widget
<balloons> defining UI elements.. sadly they change :-(
<knome> and defining them would mean somebody reading the bug report might need to double check
<knome> describing them clearly enough in human-readable format is much better
<knome> and doesn't take that much longer time
 * balloons floats towards the light
<knome> don't hit the sun, it'll blow you
<knome> ..."blow" in the balloon-pop sense
<knome> reminds me, should play the incredible machine some day
<alesage> elopio, ping
<elopio> alesage: pong
<alesage> elopio in your DEP 8 travels have you ever discovered which scripts to use for provisioning?
<alesage> elopio, and/or have you ever discussed with CI folks?
<alesage> elopio, i.e. if LRT has special needs, I assume I'll be discussing with them but would like to get a head start
<elopio> alesage: this should be ok for simple cases:
<elopio> $ adt-run -B --built-tree=tests/app-startup --output-dir=output --- ssh -s adb
<elopio> i.e, just set up ssh through adb, the phone will already be provisioned
<alesage> elopio, yes I know how to run 'em, wondering if you've been exposed to the scripts they use to provision (they = CI)
<elopio> now I'm having problems because my test needs root access. I'm not yet sure how to fix that.
<alesage> elopio, there's a switch for that in debian/tests/control
<alesage> (one sec)
<elopio> alesage: I don't know about those scripts because they told us the phone will be provisioned, so I didn't dig more.
<alesage> add Restrictions: needs-root
<alesage> elopio, if you find yourself still blocked as again :) (my pw was set specially so I needed a special invocation of adt-run)
<alesage> s/as/ask/
<alesage> elopio, right, makes sense re: provisioning
<elopio> alesage: I got SKIP Test needs root on testbed which is not available
<alesage> elopio, one sec
<elopio> I was missing -P 1234
<elopio> to pass the password. Looks better now :)
<alesage> elopio riight ok :)
<elopio> alesage: I found that I don't need to run the tests as root. I just need to be able to sudo for one command
<alesage> elopio, o ok interesting, and that works?  /me hadn't considered
<elopio> no. I guess can sudo su phablet
#ubuntu-quality 2014-11-13
<elopio> veebers: I got the output for debian packages working. The click packages are getting stuck during app launch. I'll figure it out when I get back from the gym. And I'll add the rest of the apps too.
<elopio> veebers: do you want me to send you the directories with the results?
<elopio> veebers: I need to go now. I'll take care of the nfss script also when I get back.
<elopio> bbl
<veebers> elopio: sorry was at lunch. Following up now
<veebers> elopio: fyi, looking at the nfss script right night, will have something to show you a little later on
<veebers> (if you can please review those MPs from earlier so we can burn those cards)
<elopio> ok, lets get this done
<veebers> elopio: you talking to me? :-)
<balloons> round 2!
<DanChapman> balloons: hey! how's it going? Are you running any sessions tomorrow at 16:00 UTC? dpm kindly added testing topics to the etherpad so would be great to have you there to bounce stuff off if your available :-D
<DanChapman> balloons: dekko session that is
<balloons> DanChapman, hehe indeed. I know you know all about AP :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, I don't see any conflicts at that time, happy to join
<DanChapman> balloons: awesome thanks!! looking forward to it :-D . Although my AP skills are probably a bit rusty now ;-p
<rhuddie> elopio, hey. when you are around could you give me a hand with getting health-check tests onto new project branch?
<elopio> good morning
<elopio> rhuddie: I'm here.
<rhuddie> elopio, great
<rhuddie> elopio, I registered a new project to put the health-check tests on, but I'm having probs actually pushing code to it
<rhuddie> elopio, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-health-check-tests
<elopio> rhuddie: like this?
<elopio> bzr push --use-existing-dir lp:ubuntu-health-check-tests
<rhuddie> elopio, yes, I did try that, but I get this error: bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "+branch/ubuntu-health-check-tests/trunk/"
<elopio> um, that sounds familiar
<rhuddie> elopio, but I've also seen this one too: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8988200/
<rhuddie> elopio, that one was where I tried to push from a branch of lp:ubuntu-test-cases/touch (to get the initial code populated before merging my changes)
<rhuddie> elopio, I wasn't sure whether I should start with a branch of ubuntu-test-cases/touch, push that, and then try to merge my changes once that was done.
<elopio> rhuddie: try pushing to lp:~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-health-check-tests/touch
<rhuddie> elopio, I'm fairly sure I tried that too, but let me double check
<elopio> rhuddie: sorry, not touch.
<elopio> trunk
<rhuddie> yes, trunk
<elopio> rhuddie: sorry, I don't know. But why are you making an independent project instead of merging it into ubuntu-test-cases/touch ?
<rhuddie> elopio, that was the decision from yesterday's meeting
<elopio> rhuddie: for all the project, or just for this one? I guess I missed that part.
<rhuddie> elopio, just for the health-check one
<elopio> rhuddie: got it. Maybe ask vila?
<rhuddie> elopio, ok.
<elopio> balloons: my sprint closing meeting is at the same time as the QML testing session.
<elopio> balloons: was there something specific you wanted to ask me for that session? or just open discussion?
<balloons> elopio, just open discussion
<balloons> elopio, no worries if you can't make it
<elopio> balloons: I think you know
<elopio> my mind.
<elopio> I won't make it, but feel free to ping me if needed. I don't think thomi will bother for a couple of minutes.
<alesage> pitti, adt-clarification: I'm reading from man adt-run that exit 4 signifies at least one test has failed--just want to verify (question from veebers): should we all be using 4 to exit?  (i.e. is this picked up in the infrastructure, informative, etc.)
<pitti> alesage: well, if you want to; but I think the usual "non-zero is bad" should suffice in most cases; just adt-run differs between "some failures", "no tests", "some skipped", "bad testbed", etc.
<pitti> alesage: e. g. unittest or autopilot already behave differently
<alesage> pitti ok yes I thought I was just being more specific using 4
<alesage> pitti also I'd appreciate another review of that (our sprint is coming to a close ;) ) https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/lrt/lrt-to-dep8/+merge/241353
<pitti> alesage: oh nice, flight-mode just works as user?
<alesage> pitti let me verify, appears yes :)
<alesage> (either this or the indicator crashed :) )
<pitti> alesage: ah yes, it' sjust a d-bus call
<pitti> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ /usr/share/urfkill/scripts/flight-mode 1
<pitti> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.URfkill.Daemon.Error.General: not authorized
<pitti> :(
<pitti> it might be limited to a local session
<pitti> alesage: so this one is tricky; the script might be able to tell the network-indicator to do the request (as that's running in the unity session)
<pitti> right, see /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.urfkill.policy
<alesage> egads
<alesage> we need a robotic hand to go in and re-enable instead :)
<pitti> alesage: also, adt-run isn't using phablet-shell (although it's fairly close -- still ssh); it might actually behave differently there
<alesage> pitti interesting
<pitti> alesage: followed up to the branch with that summary
<alesage> pitti thank you
<alesage> (sorry in a mtg)
<elopio> pitti: so, can we do reboots now?
<pitti> elopio: yes, sir!
<pitti> elopio: I figured that out for rhuddie, didn't know that you need it too
<elopio> cool, just in time as I might need it now.
<elopio> pitti: I didn't know either. Maybe the utah script I was looking at was doing a magic reboot
<pitti> elopio: that is, reboots in qemu have worked for a long time, but I figure you mean touch :) you'll need 3.7.1git2 from vivid
 * elopio updates
<pitti> elopio: hm, I didn't actually manage to get reboot working in UTAH
<pitti> elopio: that was the original plan, to do systemd testing in UTAH, but I remember debugging that with psivaa and we couldn't get it to work
<pitti> so it became an autopkgtest instead
<pitti> (in retrospect I'm glad, as it's also making kernel testing and the like much better)
<elopio> pitti: tests look much better this way.
<rhuddie> pitti, I tested the reboots earlier on touch, it was working perfectly, thanks
<pitti> \o/
<elopio> I'm puzzled as how this tests ever worked.
<pitti> elopio: well, we didn't actually run a lot of them
<pitti> Max had a look at the utah error back then, but it was too hard to quick-fix, so we just gave up
<pitti> anyway, history
<elopio> and we have a data file \o/
<elopio> rhuddie: did you figure out the bzr problem?
<elopio> ping nuclearbob:
<rhuddie> elopio, somehow!
<rhuddie> elopio, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-health-check-tests/trunk
<elopio> nuclearbob: I need some help with this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~veebers/+junk/app-startup-nfss-gen/view/head:/scripts/app-startup-nfss-datafile-generator.py
<elopio> rhuddie: cool :)
<elopio> alesage: what about you? are you missing something?
<alesage> elopio in a minute, thanks--just writing an e-mail
<elopio> pitti: adt-run requires us to put a debian/changelog file. I found that weird. Is there a reason?
<pitti> elopio: oh -- I guess it uses that to determine the package version that you are trying to test, as we usually want this as an artifact
<pitti> elopio: but this can easily be rectified, you'd then just won't get such a version in the output if it's not there
<pitti> elopio: mind filing a but about it?
<elopio> pitti: sure. What is the name of the project?
<pitti> elopio: autopkgtest package (not project)
<balloons> oO interesting
<elopio> pitti: I have the right version, but I got:
<elopio> /sbin/autopkgtest-reboot: 3: /sbin/autopkgtest-reboot: cannot create /run/autopkgtest-reboot-mark: Permission denied
<pitti> elopio: ah -- missing root
<pitti> elopio: --- ssh -s adb -- -p s3kr1t
<pitti> elopio: you are apparetnly not using 0000 as password :) (that's the one it tries by itself)
<elopio> pitti: I'm passing it: --- ssh -s adb -P 1234
<elopio> should I add -- -p too?
<pitti> elopio: it's ssh -s adb -- -p 1234
<pitti> elopio: the -- is important -- the -p is an argument for "adb", not to "ssh"
<pitti> (and yes, the CLI is complicated -- you are dealing with three different programs :/)
<pitti> adt-run, the virt runner (ssh), and the setup script for ssh (adb)
<elopio> pitti: it is complex indeed. But I got the same error
<elopio> $ adt-run -B --built-tree=tests/app-startup --setup-commands=tests/app-startup/debian/tests/setup --output-dir=output --- ssh -s adb -- -p 1234
<pitti> elopio: can I have the full log, please?
<pitti> elopio: does it say anywhere something like "I have no root privileges"?
<elopio> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8990168/
<elopio> oh, sorry, that one went with both -P and -p. It's the same with the line I pasted before.
<elopio> I don't see any other errors.
<pitti> elopio: ah!
<pitti> elopio: that's output from the test itself
<pitti> elopio: so, your test isn't running as root, thus it can't reboot
<pitti> elopio: Restrictions: needs-root
<elopio> pitti: oh, but then I get back to the ubuntu-app-launch error of yesterday.
<pitti> elopio: argh -- I hope we won't need a suid root reboot helper :/
<pitti> elopio: when exactly do you need to reboot?
<pitti> elopio: i. e. would it be possible to have something like:
<pitti> Tests: autopilot
<pitti> [...]
<pitti> Tests: some-rooty-bits-which-reboot
<pitti> Restrictions: needs-root
<pitti> Tests: some-more-user-stuff
<pitti> [...]
<pitti> elopio: or asked differently, why do you need a complete reboot, as opposed to a mere session restart?
<pitti> if your tests run as user, they shouln't be able to break anything on the machine which you couldn't revert as user?
<elopio> pitti: ted said: <ted> ricmm, We reset the environment variables to set them before unity starts.
<elopio> <ted> ricmm, So you can restart the session, but makes as much sense to reboot.
<elopio> pitti: how do I restart the session?
<pitti> elopio: in the simplest case, just kill -9 -1 :) but I'm sure that there's some more elaborate dbus-y way
<elopio> pitti: that seems to do the trick allright.
<pitti> elopio: so if you need a full reboot, you can still do the Tests: split from above
<pitti> elopio: i. e. do preparation as root, then run the acual test as user
<elopio> after I killed the session, I can't adb into the device anymore. I might have to try the other one.
<pitti> elopio: ah right, you are killing adbd, it runs as user now
<pitti> elopio: so that (dbus session shutdown), or test preparation as root, then the test as user?
<elopio> pitti: test preparation as root.
<elopio> that has the added benefit that I won't have to pass the setup script to adt.
<pitti> right
<alesage> o of course your desktop doesn't have flight mode, so you can't d-bus introspect to figure out which action to use >:(
<alesage> need d-feet for touch
<elopio> alesage: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-test-cases/dep8-app-startup/+merge/241613
<elopio> in case you have some time for a review.
<alesage> elopio ok will switch to that
<pitti> alesage: gdbus introspect works quite well on the phone
<alesage> pitti ok was wondering which to use thx
<pitti> alesage: in theory you can apt-get install d-feet on the device, and then use ssh -X to display it on your workstation; but it's pulling a ton of packages :/
<alesage> pitti whoa actual x-forwarding :) , maybe I'll actually get to the point of wanting that soon
<alesage> that'd make a fun blog post
<pitti> alesage: that bit works just fine; but it's needing gtk, libx11 and all that
<pitti> (on the phone)
<alesage> right would probably stomp what limited space I have
<elopio> thanks alesage.
<alesage> elopio, ping
<Letozaf_> balloons, got time for filemanager ?
<dkessel> balloons, knome - i am going to bed. just wanted to share a wip screenshot of my qa tracker branch: https://imgur.com/0dp7gsk .
<dkessel> maybe you have some comments. but all in all, i am working to build what you guys gave me as a screenshot...
<knome> looks good
<knome> an good night!
<knome> and too
<balloons> dkessel, wow, that's pretty sweet already
#ubuntu-quality 2014-11-14
<dkessel> good day quality!
<elfy> hey dkessel
<elfy> I see you assigned to one of those bugs \o/
<dkessel> yup, have you seen the wip screenshot? https://imgur.com/0dp7gsk
<elfy> yep :)
<elfy> thanks dkessel :)
<dkessel> elfy: would you say bug 1126449 is fixed?
<ubot5> bug 1126449 in Ubuntu QA Website "Getting a historical results report for a product is difficult" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1126449
<elfy> not really sure what balloons meant my some of that
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> dkessel: so the date filter things works - but it doesn't include to actually include *today*
<elfy> run now and it goes up to the 13th only
<knome> lol
<dkessel> oops
<elfy> hi knome :)
<knome> hello elfy, dkessel
<elfy> that said - running that and then looking at today in a different tab is still a whole world faster than the old :D
<dkessel> hey knome
<dkessel> hmm. classic date filtering mistake :)
<elfy> :)
<dkessel> should be easy to fix - i'll do it after the reworking of the result page is done
<dkessel> knome: bug 1300576 can be marked "fix released", right? as that fix should be in production now...
<ubot5> bug 1300576 in Ubuntu QA Website "Tooltip text appears on top of the bug link" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300576
<knome> yeah
<dkessel> also, bug 1035503 ?
<ubot5> bug 1035503 in Ubuntu QA Website "Bug description yellow boxes exceed browser window dimensions." [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035503
<knome> if it looks fixed, yeah
<rhuddie> elopio, hey
<elopio> hello rhuddie
<elopio> how are you doing?
<rhuddie> I'm good thanks :)
<rhuddie> how are you?
<rhuddie> elopio, I just wanted to check with you regarding the online accounts discussion from yesterday's meeting
<rhuddie> elopio, is the sample app mentioned in here the one that was discussed? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<elopio> I'm good.
<elopio> rhuddie: it is.
<rhuddie> elopio, ok, at least I know I am on the right track :)
<elopio> I'm writing the email to you guys now. As yesterday it was already late to catch mardy for the missing pieces I don't know about.
<elopio> well, I'm now waiting for him to reply.
<rhuddie> elopio, oh, sure
<rhuddie> elopio, you also mentioned about the evernote app
<rhuddie> elopio, so purpose of that is to add helpers to allow testing of online accounts api through that app?
<elopio> rhuddie: well, that is my goal. I'm not sure it will be the for the sprint.
<elopio> rhuddie: take a look at the reminders-app code branch
<elopio> on the tests/autopilot/reminders/credentials.py file you will see how a testability helper would look like.
<rhuddie> elopio, yeah I saw that. Looks like you've been doing a good job there already :)
<elopio> rhuddie: well, more like hacks that have given us many headaches. The idea would be to move all the pain from the reminders app to the online accounts developers.
<elopio> rhuddie: email sent.
<balloons> Letozaf_, I left some comments on your MP;  I hope they help. More or less the problem is still the same
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I saw them thanks... I will manage to fix the problem, I hope :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, the tests pass on desktop and phone, but probably Jenkins i quite a bit harder
<balloons> Letozaf_, yea since it's only a timing issue, you only see it on the slow running jenkins :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, you there ?
#ubuntu-quality 2014-11-16
<thetoxicarcade> is this thing on
#ubuntu-quality 2015-11-09
<slickyma1ter> flocculant, I'm claiming review of https://code.launchpad.net/~flocculant/ubuntu-manual-tests/1514221/+merge/276973
<flocculant> slickyma1ter: okey doke
<slickyma1ter> I'll have one tomorrow morning
<slickyma1ter> one review, that is
<flocculant> :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-11-10
<davmor3> jibel: yay for hotspots on phones having to use kiwi irc so will keep traffic low and just be on quality and ci-eng
#ubuntu-quality 2015-11-11
<dkessel> good morning
<balloons> morning
<flocculant> balloons: welcome back :)
<balloons> hey hey flocculant
<flocculant> balloons: anything you know that I don't about flavour image tests?
<balloons> flocculant, not at the moment
<balloons> sorry, I was busy this morning finishing up the application to GCI
<flocculant> that's ok I guessed you were off being a bee somewhere :)
<flocculant> balloons: hope that goes ok btw
<balloons> flocculant, me too! We have plenty of tasks for the students to work on
<balloons> in quality too
<balloons> i included things like getting that qatracker design implemented, writing manual tests, etc
<flocculant> tracker design?
<flocculant> dude you're not thinking of changing it I hope :(
<balloons> just an example of tasks big to small
<flocculant> fixing all the tracker bugs would be \o/ for sure :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-11-12
<teward> balloons: alive?
<flocculant> teward: I sadly shot an arrow at him last night :(
<teward> flocculant: ?
<teward> OH
<teward> you mean the thing I"m poking ballons, -community-team, and -doc about
<teward> :P
<flocculant> no - I meant balloons - he popped :(
<teward> oh
<teward> flocculant: he's alive right now :)
<flocculant> and yes I know what you're poking him about really ;)
<balloons> something like that indeed
<flocculant> balloons: !!!!
<teward> with regards to THAT person, arrows don't work
<flocculant> bazooka
<teward> bah
<teward> that's low-scale
<teward> I was thinking katyusha rockets
<flocculant> :)
<teward> (don't blame me, i have been watching a documentary on World War II)
<balloons> anyways, how's things flocculant?
<flocculant> balloons: all good here thanks :)
<flocculant> getting a few new people interested in our qa stuff
<flocculant> pushing more packagy things this cycle we are
<balloons> flocculant, yes, I've seen such things
<balloons> getting a better response as well I trust?
<flocculant> than the last few cycles yep
<balloons> everything a-ok on the package tracker? BTW, it seems the LTS will have some new default packages for ubuntu. Is xubuntu changing any defaults?
<balloons> we'll need to review the manual test suites again and make sure we have coverage
<flocculant> my new team member is setting up a session for us for new people
<flocculant> balloons: we might be losing a default
<flocculant> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2015-November/010948.html
<flocculant> balloons: also ofc - we'll be affected by what happens with usc
<flocculant> really need to find out if that's REALLY happening - we're a bit mumbly about wanting yet another gnome thing
<flocculant> and yea - the tracker is fine thanks :D
#ubuntu-quality 2015-11-13
<flocculant> balloons_: ping
<balloons_> pong
<flocculant> balloons: hi :)
<flocculant> so this jenkins thing - and at least checking iso boots
<flocculant> I check my two - but never report it to tracker - because all I actually do is make sure it reaches desktop
<flocculant> if it looks like it's going to be much longer I'm going to create 2 real simple testcases and use them so my lot can at least see if something is bootable
<flocculant> sigh, not 2 - 1 :)
<flocculant> do you have a problem with that?
<balloons> flocculant, post install tests?
<balloons> adding a simple post-install test is not a bad idea at all no
<balloons> as of right now, they don't exist. I just know there was talk at UOS to try and get some written and added
<flocculant> no - not post-install
<flocculant> pre- install
<flocculant> at the moment we have livesession - but that includes running apps on the livesession
<flocculant> what I'm after is something that is as simple as 'boot the iso' 'it loads'
<flocculant> the last cycle I didn't bother reporting that on the live testcase
<flocculant> and I really don't want to Pass it when all I'm doing is ensuring we have a bootable iso
<flocculant> http://pastebin.com/kKSy6TQi effectively
<balloons> flocculant, ahh the live session testcase?
<flocculant> yea - includes running apps :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-11-15
<dkessel> balloons, DanChapman: autopilot issue: i am having problems simulating "user types something on keyboard". it seems the simulated keypresses only work on a US keyboard layout. this is what i get: testtools.matchers._impl.MismatchError: 'test_typing_works' != 'test?tzping?works' when comparing a Gtk component's content after typing with self.keyboard.focused_type()
<dkessel> of course, i could simulate text input for which the keypresses are identical, BUT.... ;)
<dkessel> paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13279633/ , my branch is WIP and not yet in launchpad
<dkessel> oh, and i tried both the X11 and UInput backend. no difference
<flocculant> balloons: added that test now
#ubuntu-quality 2016-11-14
<rangelov013> hi all
